# Ideas for HIIT Cardio to spice things up



## BigBobby (Feb 27, 2015)

So I'm looking for news ideas for my HIIT cardio routines. Ones that will help encourage speed and explosiveness.  I've been stuck with my usual sprinting and rowing at many different time intervals but I want to expand more.  Any help and ideas would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks !!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 28, 2015)

Cannot speak for you.

I do the stationary bicycle for HIIT.


----------



## BigBobby (Mar 2, 2015)

Did some today!  Really enjoyed it...  Walk passed the bikes a lot but never bit on them


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2015)

try to set a new 40 pr


----------

